# Free upgrade to 10.5



## hawki18 (Oct 9, 2007)

Just bought a new 20" in 2.4 ghz IMac this last weekend, what is Apple history on give customer a free update to the new OS when they buy a new computer with 30 days of the release?


----------



## SGilbert (Oct 9, 2007)

I believe you're covered.  Save your paperwork.

This assumes, of course, that Leopard comes out on the 26th, as predicted.


----------



## hawki18 (Oct 9, 2007)

I thought I would be ok sure do hope it does come out on the 26th


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know about that... hasn't Apple's stance in the past been that you have to have purchased the computer AFTER the launch of the new operating system in order to receive a free upgrade to the new operating system?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 12, 2007)

Apple has no program public as of now, but you can see the previous program here:
http://web.archive.org/web/20050618084011/http://www.apple.com/macosx/uptodate/

(Tiger was released April 29, 2005)


----------



## elbolao23 (Oct 14, 2007)

yaiii hopefully they do it with leopard


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 14, 2007)

yeah, but those dates of the program coincided with the _announcement_ of Tiger, Apple officially announced the release date of Tiger 2 weeks before Leopard, and that program basically said 'if you bought a mac between announcment and release, you can get it free.  i would be surprised if apple gave you leopard free.

there is of course apples 14-day 'return' policy, but that's if they release leopard less than 14 days after you bought it.


----------



## WinWord10 (Oct 16, 2007)

Apple launched a $9.95 update program today. If you bought your Mac after October 1st, 2007, you most likely qualify.



> If you buy a qualifying Mac between October 1, 2007 and December 29, 2007, and it does not include Mac OS X Leopard, youre eligible to get Leopard after its released for just $9.95 plus tax.



More info here: http://store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/promobar_leopard_utd.html


----------



## bbloke (Oct 16, 2007)

WinWord10 said:


> Apple launched a $9.95 update program today. If you bought your Mac after October 1st, 2007, you most likely qualify.
> 
> 
> 
> More info here: http://store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/promobar_leopard_utd.html


Oooh, deja vu.........    



hawki18, the page with more details about the Up-to-Date program is: http://www.apple.com/macosx/uptodate/

Looks like you're in luck!


----------



## fryke (Oct 16, 2007)

Depends on whether "just bought" means "yesterday" or "last month".


----------



## bbloke (Oct 16, 2007)

fryke said:


> Depends on whether "just bought" means "yesterday" or "last month".


hawki18 said he bought it "this last weekend" and his post was dated October 9th, so I'm assuming he made his purchase on October 6th or 7th.


----------



## fryke (Oct 16, 2007)

oh, yeah, i seem to have stopped reading after "just bought". sorry.


----------



## baba (Oct 16, 2007)

arrrrggghh!!! I bought a new MacBook on the 17th of September. I would have hoped they would have a 60-90 day free upgrade. 25 days!! LAME!!

I called Apple (408.974.2042) and asked for Customer Relations and lodged a formal complaint about the narrow window for the OS upgrade. The lady took my info, serial # and phone number and said they take complaints seriously. Wait and see. Call them and see what happens.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 16, 2007)

Better than nothing.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 16, 2007)

baba said:


> arrrrggghh!!! I bought a new MacBook on the 17th of September. I would have hoped they would have a 60-90 day free upgrade. 25 days!! LAME!!



I know, our school ordered 5 MacBooks September 29!


----------



## Lazarus18 (Oct 16, 2007)

Crap. Bought 5 days too soon.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 16, 2007)

It's been pretty widely publicized for quite some time that Leopard will be out in October.  I know everyone wants everything for free but there has to be a cut off date.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 16, 2007)

The Windows Vista Ultimate *upgrade* is $299. Leopard Ultimate is $129. I'd say that's a steal.


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 17, 2007)

I pre-ordered mine on Amazon.com - no tax and free shipping.
(only $109 - less than the education-discounted price of $116 !)




> Please note: Pre-order Price Guarantee covers one or more item(s) in this order. If the Amazon.com price decreases between your order time and the release date, you'll receive the lowest price. See details.
> 
> Order #:	 104-7712885-4016261
> Shipping Method:	 FREE Super Saver Shipping
> ...


----------



## pds (Oct 17, 2007)

so - why doesn't macosx.com make a pre-order-program arrangement with Amazon. Daring Fireball gets a ten-spot out of each copy pre-ordered at Amazon through his link.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 17, 2007)

90 days.

3 months.

lol.


----------



## fryke (Oct 17, 2007)

Hm?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 17, 2007)

baba said:


> arrrrggghh!!! I bought a new MacBook on the 17th of September. I would have hoped they would have a 60-90 day free upgrade. 25 days!! LAME!!




3 months!


----------



## fryke (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah. I somehow automatically skipped that post. But yeah, hey! I bought my MacBook less than 2 years ago! Where's my free Leopard upgrade?  (ADC, no worries.)


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 17, 2007)

pds said:


> so - why doesn't macosx.com make a pre-order-program arrangement with Amazon. Daring Fireball gets a ten-spot out of each copy pre-ordered at Amazon through his link.


I am not sure about that - but another mac site i belong to has an amazon.com link that i bookmarked - so everytime i buy something on amazon - and i do so frequently - the site gets some kind monetary reward.


----------



## hawki18 (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks good I get the $9.95 upgrade.


----------



## hawki18 (Oct 18, 2007)

bbloke said:


> hawki18 said he bought it "this last weekend" and his post was dated October 9th, so I'm assuming he made his purchase on October 6th or 7th.




Correct bbloke got it on the 7th or October


----------



## hawki18 (Oct 18, 2007)

Just ordered my upgrade version sure glad I quailified


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 18, 2007)

So is it the upgrade or is it the actual full version for all computers?


----------



## bbloke (Oct 18, 2007)

hawki18 said:


> Correct bbloke got it on the 7th or October


Sounds like good news for you, hawki18!  And you've now confirmed you qualified and have placed your order.


----------



## bbloke (Oct 18, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> So is it the upgrade or is it the actual full version for all computers?


To my knowledge, there is only one version (i.e. physical package) of OS X that ships, and you have the option of using that installer to upgrade an existing installation, amongst other methods.


----------



## fryke (Oct 18, 2007)

AFAIK there _are_ two versions. The full retail version installs on any Mac meeting the requirements. The upgrade disk requires the Mac to already have 10.4.x installed, which means that when you have to replace the harddrive because of a disk failure, for example, you first have to install 10.4.x again. You can, however, still perform a clean install, so that 10.4 installation can be very minimal and doesn't have to be set up.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 18, 2007)

yea but you can't buy the upgrade.  it's only for special cases.


----------



## Tom Caulfield (Oct 28, 2007)

AAArgh......What about those of us who bought a new Macnbook this past Spring/early Summer before there wa any mention of Leopard, any breaks on upgrading.....?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 28, 2007)

The upgrade version only costs $129, that's cheaper than the Windows upgrade.


----------



## barbhelm (Oct 28, 2007)

... and even less if are a student or educator ...


----------



## Tom Caulfield (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll think about getting the upgrade for a while. Probably will in the near future...
Thanks for the input.


----------

